# 72 Types Of Americans That Are Considered “Potential Terrorists”



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

72 Types Of Americans That Are Considered ?Potential Terrorists? In Official Government Documents

1. Those that talk about "individual liberties"

2. Those that advocate for states' rights

3. Those that want "to make the world a better place"

4. "The colonists who sought to free themselves from British rule"

5. Those that are interested in "defeating the Communists"

6. Those that believe "that the interests of one's own nation are separate from the interests of other nations or the common interest of all nations"

7. Anyone that holds a "political ideology that considers the state to be unnecessary, harmful,or undesirable"

8. Anyone that possesses an "intolerance toward other religions"

9. Those that "take action to fight against the exploitation of the environment and/or animals"

10. "Anti-Gay"

11. "Anti-Immigrant"

12. "Anti-Muslim"

13. "The Patriot Movement"

14. "Opposition to equal rights for gays and lesbians"

15. Members of the Family Research Council

16. Members of the American Family Association

17. Those that believe that Mexico, Canada and the United States "are secretly planning to merge into a European Union-like entity that will be known as the 'North American Union'"

18. Members of the American Border Patrol/American Patrol

19. Members of the Federation for American Immigration Reform

20. Members of the Tennessee Freedom Coalition

21. Members of the Christian Action Network

22. Anyone that is "opposed to the New World Order"

23. Anyone that is engaged in "conspiracy theorizing"

24. Anyone that is opposed to Agenda 21

25. Anyone that is concerned about FEMA camps

26. Anyone that "fears impending gun control or weapons confiscations"

27. The militia movement

28. The sovereign citizen movement

29. Those that "don't think they should have to pay taxes"

30. Anyone that "complains about bias"

31. Anyone that "believes in government conspiracies to the point of paranoia"

32. Anyone that "is frustrated with mainstream ideologies"

33. Anyone that "visits extremist websites/blogs"

34. Anyone that "establishes website/blog to display extremist views"

35. Anyone that "attends rallies for extremist causes"

36. Anyone that "exhibits extreme religious intolerance"

37. Anyone that "is personally connected with a grievance"

38. Anyone that "suddenly acquires weapons"

39. Anyone that "organizes protests inspired by extremist ideology"

40. "Militia or unorganized militia"

41. "General right-wing extremist"

42. Citizens that have "bumper stickers" that are patriotic or anti-U.N.

43. Those that refer to an "Army of God"

44. Those that are "fiercely nationalistic (as opposed to universal and international in orientation)"

45. Those that are "anti-global"

46. Those that are "suspicious of centralized federal authority"

47. Those that are "reverent of individual liberty"

48. Those that "believe in conspiracy theories"

49. Those that have "a belief that one's personal and/or national 'way of life' is under attack"

50. Those that possess "a belief in the need to be prepared for an attack either by participating in paramilitary preparations and training or survivalism"

51. Those that would "impose strict religious tenets or laws on society (fundamentalists)"

52. Those that would "insert religion into the political sphere"

53. Anyone that would "seek to politicize religion"

54. Those that have "supported political movements for autonomy"

55. Anyone that is "anti-abortion"

56. Anyone that is "anti-Catholic"

57. Anyone that is "anti-nuclear"

58. "Rightwing extremists"

59. "Returning veterans"

60. Those concerned about "illegal immigration"

61. Those that "believe in the right to bear arms"

62. Anyone that is engaged in "ammunition stockpiling"

63. Anyone that exhibits "fear of Communist regimes"

64. "Anti-abortion activists"

65. Those that are against illegal immigration

66. Those that talk about "the New World Order" in a "derogatory" manner

67. Those that have a negative view of the United Nations

68. Those that are opposed "to the collection of federal income taxes"

69. Those that supported former presidential candidates Ron Paul, Chuck Baldwin and Bob Barr

70. Those that display the Gadsden Flag ("Don't Tread On Me")

71. Those that believe in "end times" prophecies

72. Evangelical Christians


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, I got tired of counting the one's that applied to me. Screw them with 7.62 where the sun don't shine.





:mrgreen:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I lost count too.

Really, there are only three kinds of people in the world:

1... Those who can count

2... Those who can't


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yeah, I lost count too.
> 
> Really, there are only three kinds of people in the world:
> 
> ...


Who's the third, I'm not very smart, but I think it's people who think numbers are rascist.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Man, if each one of these are extremist, then I am a Terrorist to the 72th power.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

NotableDeath said:


> Man, if each one of these are extremist, then I am a Terrorist to the 72th power.


Does that mean you get 72 virgin's in the here after?


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I one on the list in a lot of areas.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

ekim said:


> Does that mean you get 72 virgin's in the here after?


Pffthaha, my day has been made, Thank you Ekim


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

This reads more as a "What to look for in friends" list to me. :/


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

According to this list, looks like I'm a "potential terrorist". Oh well. There's worse things I guess. Like a Liberal.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Should we found a new group on the forum "folks who made the list?" Our first thread would be anybody who didn't.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think if you're not on the list, your in a comma.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I joined the watch list back when billy and hillary offed the guy(hillary's lawyer, sorry I forgot his name) in the national park in DC and that little party at Waco.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> I joined the watch list back when billy and hillary offed the guy(hillary's lawyer, sorry I forgot his name) in the national park in DC and that little party at Waco.


That would be Mr. Foster who shot himself twice in the back of the head and it was ruled a suicide. It was a real turning point for me as well and sent me in the direction that puts me squarely on, "The List"


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> According to this list, looks like I'm a "potential terrorist". Oh well. There's worse things I guess. Like a Liberal.


Very very true! I can't stand progressives! Oops now I'm on the list!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> That would be Mr. Foster who shot himself twice in the back of the head and it was ruled a suicide. It was a real turning point for me as well and sent me in the direction that puts me squarely on, "The List"


If only there had been limited capacity magazines. Then maybe, just maybe, he could have only shot himself once in the back of the head. :grin: Unless he reloaded of course. Guess we can't be saved from everything.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how, . . . but I counted myself on the list 73 times.

Maybe there was a double entendre in the list.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

If your not on the list your the problem and if you are, good for you! I couldn't be friends with anyone that isn't.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I think this list covers about 95% of Americans. And maybe that's the point. Maybe they are setting us ALL up as potential terrorists to further a future agenda.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think you're right because only real Americans would be on this list.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> That would be Mr. Foster who shot himself twice in the back of the head and it was ruled a suicide. It was a real turning point for me as well and sent me in the direction that puts me squarely on, "The List"


I wonder what ever happened to the guy who was nearby when it allegedly happened at the park. Supposedly he was later questioned by the FBI. Did he "disappear"? 
The best theory was that the actual shooting occurred at the White House and the park was just a not-so-well thought out body dump.
. 
As to the list, the real people who should be watched as terrorists, (not potential terrorists) would be Obama, Holder, and all of their sycophants.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> I wonder what ever happened to the guy who was nearby when it allegedly happened at the park. Supposedly he was later questioned by the FBI. Did he "disappear"?
> The best theory was that the actual shooting occurred at the White House and the park was just a not-so-well thought out body dump.
> .
> As to the list, the real people who should be watched as terrorists, (not potential terrorists) would be Obama, Holder, and all of their sycophants.


remember this happened around the same time as Ruby Ridge and WACO.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> remember this happened around the same time as Ruby Ridge and WACO.


I knew a guy with the ATF who was at Ruby Ridge from start to finish. He said it was a complete disaster and totally unnecessary, but that's what happens when the FEEB's (FBI) get involved. The ATF just wanted to pick him up in town. They apparently changed that type of logical thinking when it came to Waco. Could have done the same thing and arrested him in town.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I knew a guy with the ATF who was at Ruby Ridge from start to finish. He said it was a complete disaster and totally unnecessary, but that's what happens when the FEEB's (FBI) get involved. The ATF just wanted to pick him up in town. They apparently changed that type of logical thinking when it came to Waco. Could have done the same thing and arrested him in town.


That falls under the field of "Never let a good tragedy go to waste" and building a bigger, stronger federal government to control the people with!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Remember this shit always happens under a Democratic President.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Guess I'm a multiple times nominee. 

This list is a great example of waste, fraud, and abuse. It would have been much easier to just say everyone who disagrees with the current administration.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rigged for quiet said:


> guess i'm a multiple times nominee.
> 
> This list is a great example of waste, fraud, and abuse. It would have been much easier to just say everyone who disagrees with the current administration.


nailed it!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

These'll never make the list..


----------



## tdwingnut (Sep 30, 2013)

I need to try harder, I only meet 67 of the 72. Maybe I should just walk around with a target on my back and forehead. I'm surprised none of obasmamama's gang of thugs haven't showed up yet


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So it looks like if one has ever questioned the government or their motives they are on the list. I just read an article where some states are eyeing putting black boxes in cars so the can tax miles driven to help pay for repairing a crumbling road system. They promise that the black box will only track miles driven. 

Sound familiar? it should. Most people will automatically go okay how do I deal with this? drive less? when the real question is why are they even doing this. I think it's all about control, if they can keep people looking at the dime they'll never see the dollar.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I didn't know we were supposed to count how many hits we had on the list.:lol:



Meangreen said:


> Remember this shit always happens under a Democratic President.


I disagree. It just becomes more blatant under a democrat president.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

first time I have ever truly felt wanted in my whole life lol

more than half apply to me lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you think we will go to GitMo together?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Saying Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached isn't on the list, yay!

Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached

Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached

Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached

Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoever made that list should chill out with me for an afternoon. After a few hours he would definately need some Obamacare for heart problems. And maybe a stroke, as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

40 out of 72.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Saying Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached isn't on the list, yay!
> 
> Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!!!!!! Be careful or you may summon him from the beyond like some Wes Craven flick!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Saying Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached isn't on the list, yay!
> 
> Obama is a powermad asshole who should be impeached
> 
> ...


How many times do we have to tell you, he's not powermad!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to thank everyone on the committee for all the nominations. I'm a "shoe-in".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I quit counting around statement 35 or so when I had already matched 30. Oh well...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I think that list was pulled from my original government file they started back when when pervert clinton was in office. That's when when I started to get vocal about liberals / government criminals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I think we all have been on the list for a while. Well, except for maybe 2. One is too young and the other, well you know, they don't put their own on the list.


----------

